# Driven a car other than your own recently - then post it here



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Whether it be a mates car, wifes, sister, rental or stolen (ok not that one! :lol: ) but you get the idea. Just post a photo or post what car or cars you've driven lately.

For me, this week:

*2013 Range Rover Vogue Autobiography - 4.4L V8*


































*2013* *BMW 320d - M-Sport*


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

i drive up to ten different cars a day,
either mot'ing or roadtesting, :driver: :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I had one of those 320's last Friday as a courtesy car while mine was in for a service. One of the most boring cars I've driven in a long time, dash rattled as well which surprised me for a 13 plate car with 9k miles!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Drove this home from York on behalf of a friend - had been listed in the "For Sale" section.......


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

tones61 said:


> i drive up to ten different cars a day,
> either mot'ing or roadtesting, :driver: :thumb:


Same as ! Although as i only test now no road testing


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I did 60+miles in this at the start of the week...
[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/Mobile%20Uploads/80B6FEBC-F579-4B50-9F97-4BA15FB85F38_zpsbfrbk9fs.jpg.html]


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful Rangie VW Golf Fan! :argie: What did you think of it? 

I haven't driven many different cars recently, does my wife's Peugoet count? :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My mate's Qashquai (sp?) and my old Celica.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Moved a chippy's transit yesterday, does that count?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rental car last week for 5 days - a Peugeot 308
Rental car the week before that for 5 days - a Hyundai i30

Not bad motors, either of them.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I drive this every Sunday & Tuesday evening, took some pics after giving it a good going over on Wednesday night this week


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

5 Supercars in a day , excellent


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Drove this round knockhill









And this round oulton
















And had a quick shot of these two


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Slimjim,

is that Chesney from Coronation Street in the passenger seat of that white Audi? :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Slimjim,
> 
> is that Chesney from Coronation Street in the passenger seat of that white Audi? :lol:


Ross Kemp(Grant Mitchell) in the GTR too.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

had a hire car the other day, new vauxhall Zafira, couple of things annoyed me about it, the reflection in the passenger side window of the metal centre console, and the windscreen being so far away, makes life hell with a sat nav, lol


----------



## MCSJase (Jul 1, 2013)

Drove a sirocco 2.0 tsi, was too grown up for me. Too quiet, too rolly and didn't feel as fast nor fun as my Mini. 

On the other hand, my girlfriend's VW Up is a hoot to drive!


----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

Sons type r


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Clark @ PB said:


> I had one of those 320's last Friday as a courtesy car while mine was in for a service. One of the most boring cars I've driven in a long time, dash rattled as well which surprised me for a 13 plate car with 9k miles!


Not a fan of the front end of these either, don't like how the lights join the grill. Not a good look imo


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> I did 60+miles in this at the start of the week...


Stunning! See a nice f40 lurking in the background!


----------



## Scott_Mack (Mar 21, 2014)

Had a shot of my brothers 320 bhp MK2 Leon Cupra, Thing is an absolute animal, needs tyres with better grip, once thats sorted the thing will be unbelievable.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I drove my mum's Renault Twingo Gordini tce at the weekend and must admit it's always a right laugh.

It's got a 100bhp 1.2 turbo charged engine, weights about 1,000kg and has all the creature comforts to boot. Plus it's a rather rare car (especially in black) as the tce Gordini didn't sell in huge numbers, in fact there was only (as far as I know) about 110 black Gordini tce models sold so it's rarer than my Twingo 133 Gordini and Megane 225 Trophy!


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Drove the Porsche 911 50th Anniversary edition the other day! Was pretty epic!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Beautiful Rangie VW Golf Fan! :argie: What did you think of it?
> 
> I haven't driven many different cars recently, does my wife's Peugoet count? :lol:


Cheers Chris.

It was rather nice to drive tbh but one criticism, it seemed to take a while to 'speed up' when overtaking on the motorway.

It even had heated seats with a massaging option!! :lol: Felt weird so I just used the heated seats. 

And yes your wifes car does count! :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Last weekend my GF and I drove 3 cars - she's looking for a 4 seat cabrio, something a bit different so avoided BMW, Audi etc and after an Alfa 159 (not a cabrio I know) we took out a Saab 9-3 Cabrio and Eos cabrio.

My impression was of how awaful they were are cabriolets - buffeting from wind from all directions, and simply unpleasant, no matter how warm it was I reckon if you went above 40-50mph it was a deeply unpleasant experience. Not great at 16 degrees on the Peterborough parkway.

To just see how much better some cars are she sat in a Merc CLC, then drove it and has now abandoned the cabrio idea. Cant think of any others in the c£8k bracket that will do the job any better than the pair we tried. Or have we missed something ?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Well I drove my mum's Renault Twingo Gordini tce at the weekend and must admit it's always a right laugh.
> 
> It's got a 100bhp 1.2 turbo charged engine, weights about 1,000kg and has all the creature comforts to boot. Plus it's a rather rare car (especially in black) as the tce Gordini didn't sell in huge numbers, in fact there was only (as far as I know) about 110 black Gordini tce models sold so it's rarer than my Twingo 133 Gordini and Megane 225 Trophy!


Smashing little engine, mines not quite as quick in the clio but still a lively car.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Two cars I've driven recently that aren't in our household are the ford fiesta st on a test drive and my sisters renault megane 1.6 (one of the worst cars I've ever driven, it's so awful in comparison to the clio I'm convinced something's wrong with it), I had to pick it up from her work today to fix the doors after a crash just after Christmas.










Renault megane... Well ventilated! :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> Smashing little engine, mines not quite as quick in the clio but still a lively car.


Yeah the engine is fantastic, very zippy in the Twingo but definitely not underpowered in a Clio either.

I believe it's the same engine they put in the Nissan Qashqai but with 120bhp instead of 100. Although I suspect a re-map and intercooler could make all the difference to these engines.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Yeah the engine is fantastic, very zippy in the Twingo but definitely not underpowered in a Clio either.
> 
> I believe it's the same engine they put in the Nissan Qashqai but with 120bhp instead of 100. Although I suspect a re-map and intercooler could make all the difference to these engines.


I don't go easy on mine (usually late for work) and it returns over 40mpg. Absolutely love it, don't know if were gonna keep it in the family, I haven't mentioned to my dad about ordering the fiesta st yet, a conversation I'm not looking foward to. But I do wounder how a big heavier car would cope with these engines such as the qashqai. But suppose a lot are doing it such as the focus 1.0 ecoboost.

Quite ironic in a way. I started out with a ford fiesta and had to argue and argue to get my first clio as he said French cars break down all the time. Now everything except the golf and mini is French (clio, megane, c3 and berlingo)


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

profoundoblu said:


> Stunning! See a nice f40 lurking in the background!


Yeah, there were 11 on site last week when I was there, a few have departed since:thumb:
I'm not a fan of how they drive to be honest..or rather the uncomfortable & cramped driving position to be precise:driver:


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

11 f40s! Where is this place you speak of!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Mazda RX-8 R3 about a month ago.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

1.4 75bhp Seat Leon.......slower than a week in the jail


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

A6 sline . and a New yaris diesel


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Citroen C1 1.0. Sounded great, abit like a porshe, but no go whatsoever haha


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

hilux 3.0 D-4D invincible auto


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

In the last 6 wks

Leon fr 150
Leon cupra 260
Vauxhall mokka 1.7 tech line
Vauxhall zafira sports tourer 
Hyundai i40 estate
Vw golf 1.6 se estate


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

The Mrs' Seat Leon Copa today.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The Mrs' Seat Leon Copa today.


You're desperate to tell us about her......

You should start a thread about her.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

2001 ford ka what a beast


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

im the same normally 8 mots or if the mots are quiet then on the service/repair or the fast fit side.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Friend just got a 2006 Saab 93 2.8 V6 Turbo Aero... I took him all the way from Cornwall to Blackpool to give it the once over and pick it up with him.

Beast. Seems quick but not as quick as you'd expect. He's now looking at a Vtuner remap.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> Friend just got a 2006 Saab 93 2.8 V6 Turbo Aero... I took him all the way from Cornwall to Blackpool to give it the once over and pick it up with him.
> 
> Beast. Seems quick but not as quick as you'd expect. He's now looking at a Vtuner remap.


All about hirsch mate :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

*Mercedes ML*

















*Volvo XC60*









*Honda Civic*









*Volkswagen Scirocco*









*Jaguar XF Sportbrake*

























*Mercedes CLS*

























*Volkswagen Beetle*


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The orange, grey and the blue one


----------

